# Loading a Rollei - "start"



## gardanni (Jan 12, 2008)

I am an aspiring photographer, and am experimenting with an old rolleiflex 120mm camera that I was given many years ago. I load the 120mm film, and as I spool it in, I see a big word "START" on the film leader, indicating when I should stop spooling and close the camera. But the there is a lot of distance between the bottom and the top of the camera, and I don't know where to position the word "START"! Do I close the camera as soon as the word is visible, when it is at the bottom of the frame, dead-center, at the top of the frame, or at the edge of the take-up spindle? It is not documented in the rollei manual. Does someone know the answer?

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Helen B (Jan 12, 2008)

Which Rollei do you have? Some Rolleis use a film feeler roller. This is on the bottom, just after the film comes off the feed spool. You put the film under the roller, then attach it to the take-up spool. That's all. close the back, and wind on.

Other Rolleis use the start marks. There should be two marks n the side rails of the camera. Align these with the start arrows.

Sorry that is a bit rushed.

Best,
Helen


----------



## MadisonWI (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not sure how the models differ or how many models this site has, but check it out - it might help:

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/rollei/rolleiflex_t/rolleiflex_t.htm

There are a lot of manuals on there!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Which Rollei do you have? Some Rolleis use a film feeler roller. This is on the bottom, just after the film comes off the feed spool. You put the film under the roller, then attach it to the take-up spool. That's all. close the back, and wind on.
> 
> Other Rolleis use the start marks. There should be two marks n the side rails of the camera. Align these with the start arrows.
> 
> ...


 
 A bit rushed? You gave all the info he needed in few but good words! Great job Helen!


----------



## gardanni (Jan 12, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Which Rollei do you have? Some Rolleis use a film feeler roller. This is on the bottom, just after the film comes off the feed spool. You put the film under the roller, then attach it to the take-up spool. That's all. close the back, and wind on.



This describes my camera... So I gather that I would align the "start" indicator with this feeler roll before closing the back? That's precisely my question!

Your expertise and experience are greatly appreciated!

Dan


----------



## Helen B (Jan 12, 2008)

No, you just pass the film under the feeler roller, over the next rollers and on to the take-up spool. As soon as the film is engaged on the take-up spool, close the back and wind on. You can forget about the start marks. The feeler mechanism senses the increase in thickness when the end of the film passes under it, and sets the wind-on mechanism accordingly.

Do you know which model you have?

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## gardanni (Jan 13, 2008)

Helen B said:


> No, you just pass the film under the feeler roller, over the next rollers and on to the take-up spool. As soon as the film is engaged on the take-up spool, close the back and wind on. You can forget about the start marks. The feeler mechanism senses the increase in thickness when the end of the film passes under it, and sets the wind-on mechanism accordingly.



That's really cool -- astounding what can be done without electronics! My camera is the Rolleiflex 3.5 MX-EVS,  shown at http://www.siufai.dds.nl/Rolleiflex35MXEVS.htm .


 Thanks again for sharing your wisdom!

Dan


----------

